# Chrome or Edge or .....?



## mjalali (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey guys.  I was just wondering what web browsers you use to connect to the Internet.  I use Google Chrome, but the recent news about its data collecting are making me a little worried.  What do you use?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2018)

I kept Internet Explorer which I had for years but I only use it to check my email, and all my old Favorites (Bookmarks) are still listed on that browser.  But mostly I use Mozilla Firefox and have been happy with it, no problems.

  They were pushing for me to use Edge when I bought my last computer that came with Windows 10, but I didn't care for it.  I'm not comfortable using any google product either, although I do use it for my general search engine.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 8, 2018)

The latest version of Firefox caused me some problems, so I switched to Opera.  I really like it.

Don


----------



## terry123 (Oct 9, 2018)

Computer came with Edge. Never had a problem.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2018)

Firefox on desktop sometimes  Opera. Never  any Google or Not Microsoft!!


----------



## Mike (Oct 9, 2018)

FireFox for me with Opera as a standby.

Mike.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm using Vivaldi with Opera as a standby.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2018)

I had Opera quite few years ago. Forgot all about it.


----------



## mjalali (Oct 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I kept Internet Explorer which I had for years but I only use it to check my email, and all my old Favorites (Bookmarks) are still listed on that browser.  But mostly I use Mozilla Firefox and have been happy with it, no problems.
> 
> They were pushing for me to use Edge when I bought my last computer that came with Windows 10, but I didn't care for it.  I'm not comfortable using any google product either, although I do use it for my general search engine.



Yes!  They push Edge so much..


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 9, 2018)

I use Edge as my primary browser.  I use it mainly for my own stuff, email, Facebook, research and the like. I go to Chrome only when my husband wants me to check his email or FB for him.  I am signed in as myself on EDGE and Keep him signed in on Chrome. I do not really like Chrome all that much.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm not sure but I think Opera is really Chrome.

None of them work properly now with Windows XP which I am still using on my desktop. I use Safari on my IPad and it is constantly crashing.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2018)

I believe Opera is based on Chrome.  But, it's not the same thing.  I had Windows XP when Firefox announced that it would no longer support it.  I suppose eventually they won't work with my Windows 7.

Don


----------



## Leonie (Oct 9, 2018)

I really liked XP, and so did a lot of other people, from what I hear, but we can't have that can we?  If it's too good a product no one will upgrade.  I hung onto it until the computer just died, now I am putting up with Windows 10, trying to ignore Edge, and switching between Firefox and Chrome as the mood strikes me.  Still miss good old XP.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> The latest version of Firefox caused me some problems, so I switched to Opera.  I really like it.
> 
> Don



I've used Firefox for years, but the latest version caused me some problems, too.  There are some websites that won't work for me on Firefox, but do on Chrome.  I also have to use Chrome when casting programs to my Roku from YouTube.  I can't make that work from Firefox at all.


----------



## Chucktin (Oct 10, 2018)

Chrome and Firefox. I ignore Edge as much as I can.
XP and Win 7? Wow.
While I dislike the half desktop/half cellphone of Win 10 I'll put up with it to keep up to date.


----------



## kburra (Oct 10, 2018)

Mozilla Firefox, as is the ONLY one with MENU bar at the top..*FILE**,EDIT**,HISTORY**,BOOKMARKS**,TOOLS** and HELP*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2018)

Mostly Firefox, sometimes Chrome and rarely Explorer.  All our computers (my desktop and laptop and hubby's desktop and laptop) have Windows 7.  I dread the day when we have to move to 10 (or will it be 11 by then) because I fear some of my business software will be incompatible.


----------



## kburra (Oct 10, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Mostly Firefox, sometimes Chrome and rarely Explorer.  All our computers (my desktop and laptop and hubby's desktop and laptop) have Windows 7.  I dread the day when we have to move to 10 (or will it be 11 by then) because I fear some of my business software will be incompatible.



No need to fear that Win 10 has an option  "Compatibility Mode" that allows software that worked on previous Windows versions work just fine on Windows 10.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2018)

I either use Chrome or Explorer.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 11, 2018)

I use Safari primarily, because I use all Apple products, and my Macbook comes with Safari already onboard.  Chrome is my backup.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2018)

Maybe I should be embarrassed to admit this, but I use Internet Explorer and always have except for the short time early on when I also used Netscape Navigator. Should I be worried?


----------



## Macfan (Oct 13, 2018)

Vivaldi with Firefox as a backup on my Apple computer. Wife primarily uses Firefox on her Windows 10 computer. Don...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 16, 2018)

I updated to Firefox 'Quantum', but IMO, it didn't live up to the hype.  Now I use Chromium (not Chrome) with Ubuntu 16.04 and it works a lot faster, but has less features than Firefox.


----------



## Rainee (Oct 17, 2018)

Today had to change to Firefox Chrome was making my pages snap all the time so time to get off it .. has been great on Firefox and its a newer updated version so I love it so far..


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

I use Google Chrome but I also have a backup browser just incase there is a issue with Google Chrome.I was told by a computer repair person that it doesn't hurt to have  a backup browser.


----------



## Lin (Oct 31, 2018)

Primarily I use Firefox even though I at first I wasn’t happy with the changes that made running my pogo games that used flash or java impossible. But it seems pogo changed to html based games which seem at the moment to run fine on Firefox. I use Edge as a backup. Never tried Opera and just didn’t like Chrome.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 23, 2019)

Firefox for many years.  I avoid Google anything as much as possible.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2019)

Firefox here, too. Edge isn't so bad, but seems slower.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2019)

I have purchased a Chromebook , so now it's Chrome and so far so good..


----------



## twinkles (Jan 23, 2019)

i have a chrome book and never have any problems -i have had it for 3 years-----------my daughter has it also and it works fine


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

I use chrome for the most part.  I have Edge and have used it when I had a problem with Chrome but now I fixed the problem and have been back on Chrome for quite awhile.


----------

